# HELP! White Cysts on fish dint know what it is! ***PICS***



## jpn8801 (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a 55 Gallon tank with south american cichlids. @ first it looked like ick then it started looking like sores? thought it was ick, tried salt/raising temp, coppersafe/maracide, thought was a bacteria so tried maroxy for 5 days, started clearing up then right back to square one! now using maroxy with maracyn 1 &2 and does not seem like its helping! Here are some pics.


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

Do they kind of look like pimples (not red but white)? I have been in a battle for about a month with a very strange disease that sounds similar

http://www.cichlidforum.com/phpBB/v...ghlight=&sid=dee84d7d4f6088d79e14c53dda91bc25

I have been treating and my fish seems to be feeling better but the white spots are going throught it's course and taking their time going away. Right now I have added salt and have been treating daily with melafix as I can't seem to figure out a cure. My fish still is not 100% and he does decline from time to time. I am literally "nursing" him along. He did stop eating for a while and I've got him at least eating although with not his usual appetite. How long have you noticed the spots? Are all your fish affected? In my tank it has not spread beyond the one fish. I dion't know if this is the same disease but I couldn't find anyone who went throught the same thing so treatment advice was very helpful but I didn't really know if they were going to work.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Are the fish behaving normally?

Any flashing?

What are the water parameters?

What is your normal tank maintenance routine?

How long has this been going on? I'm asking because that is alot of meds to put in a tank in a short time...


----------



## jpn8801 (Nov 4, 2008)

First Off:

My stock list is:

1 Green Sevrum 5" 
A: 1 cyst near the bottom of the belly

1 Firemouth 3" 
B: 1 cyst near the bottom of the belly

2 Rams 2" 
C: 1 ram spot on tailfin only

1 Fire Eel 14" 
D: Seems to be fine, no spots or cysts

1 pleco 5.5" 
E: Fine

1 Lemon Spotted Pleco 4" 
F: Fine

4 Veil Angels 4" 
G: 1 of the 4 have faint white spots on the tail fin only

1 Green Terror 3.5" 
H: Fine

1 Fire Sevrum 3.5" 
I: 1 spot on Tailfin

1 Pictus Cat 3"
J: Fine

They seem to be behaving normal..... The green sevrum has been swimming irregular, like swimming verticle.... every once in a while, not very often, it started Previously (2-3 months ago) I introduced 2 german blue rams, that is when it went all hectic, I did not quarantine first like I should have, the rams where fine before I introduced them into the main tank, then one of them developed that dot on the tail fin, thought it was ick, treated with coppersafe and maracide & did not go away- this has been several months.... then all of a sudden the green sevrum got those cysts, I used maroxy for 5 days (no water change) then they went away however 2-3 days later the firemouth had gotten a cyst underneath his belly but no other fish seem to be corrupted by the cysts- just those 2 fish, my angels and rams have weird looking spots in the pics, but thats it. After I saw the cyst on the firemouth, I did a 35-45% water change waited 3 days then started using maroxy and maracyn 1 &2, after the 5 days I stopped the maroxy but contnued with the maracyn 1&2, I used the maracyn 1&2 for 5 days, waited on the 6th day, did my water change and applied maracyn 1&2. This is my tenth day with the maracyn 1&2 and they do not seem to be getting THAT much better.... sevrum still has cysts as well as the firemouth, the rams and angels have the spots still-

flashing? I don't know what that is?

water parameters are :

Nitrite 1
Hardness 300
Chlorine 0
Alkalinity 180
Ph 7.2
Nitrate 80

Normal routine is 25% water change weekly, I am running 2 Eheim 2217's keeping temp @ 80 Degrees and I have been giving meds for apprx 2 weeks now. HELP!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, I see several problem areas, but first things first.

You should have a zero nitrite reading, and your nitrates should not be that high...Your tank is heavily overstocked (and inappropriately stocked) and your tank maintenance is minimal.

Did you test for ammonia?

How long has this tank been set up?

Of course, adding the blue rams without quarantine was a risk, but no more so that the stress level of the stock list in this small of a tank. It's a mess...And a stressed tank is almost always a sick tank.

Right now, I'd get that water cleaned up. That may be all you have to do to resolve the cysts.

But you really do need to reconsider that stock list for this tank size...I don't even know where to start. Are you aware that a GT can easily claim this entire tank to him/herself?


----------



## jpn8801 (Nov 4, 2008)

Why is it that whenever people ask a question, its answered with a question? Can anybody ever give a straight answer?

I do not appreciate you calling my tank "a Mess" and its " Inappropriately stocked."

let me guess, your suggestion is to pour a gallon of bleach into the tank and that will fix it all- My stock list is "a mess" and "inappropriately stocked" I apologize it is not up to your "higher standards."

"I need to reconsider the stock list for this tank size...I don't even know where to start." Since your SO disgusted with my tank set up, 1, why did you even reply to this topic? Since you are so superior, why don't you have an answer? Instead you belittle me, my knoweledge and my set-up. Where do you get off saying that to me? What do you expect me to do? Upgrade my tank? Unfortunately, I am not as well off as you are to drop $$$$ on another tank, but I sure will take your charity.

Since you know everything, tell me what to do? I thought this forum was for helping people, not a bashing session. And you are a Moderator of this forum?

Are you aware that a moderator can easily claim this entire forum to himself & made to realize he is an A**HOLE?

Thanks for nothing.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

cichlidaholic was trying to be helpful but may come across as harsh. I think what he was trying to say was that this whole thing may have been brought about by stress? You may not be able to "fix" it without making some changes. We all make stocking mistakes, I did and now am working around the kenyi I was talked into When stressed, a fishes immune system is weakened due to the increased release of cortisol. This weakening allows an opportunity for bad bacteria and disease to enter the scene. Unstressed the fish would be able to easily overcome the bacteria, but with a weakened immune system it may be too tough. It makes sense that the newest fish would be stressed the most and thus would develop signs of illness first (of course the rams could have been harboring illness before introduction but this is something we will never know or does it make a difference at this point). More gently said, you will most likely have to reduce your stock in order to defeat this. Whether this is voluntary on your part or whether nature will take its course is entirely up to you. Anytime there is an illness, clean and pure water is like chicken noodle soup. Do several water changes per day if possible until those nitrites are zero and nitrates are lower. Try to decide which fishes you are willing to part with and try to sell them if you can. This group will never work long term in this tank no matter how many meds you put in there. It was a time bomb and the rams started the clock. If you want to end up with more than one fish in your 55 you should think about finding a new home for the larger fish. If not, one fish it is. As chichlidaholic mentioned " Right now, I'd get that water cleaned up. That may be all you have to do to resolve the cysts." This is easy, just do several water changes per day until the parameters are better Let us know what you decide.


----------



## jpn8801 (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a heavily stocked 55 gallon aquarium and my ammonia level is 1 to 1.5, my aquarium has been established for approximately 1 year or more, however in the last 2 months I added 8 fish and added a 2nd canister filter as well. This is my stock list:

1 Green Sevrum 5" 
1 Firemouth 3" 
2 Rams 2" 
1 Fire Eel 14" 
1 pleco 5.5" 
1 Lemon Spotted Pleco 4" 
4 Veil Angels 4" 
1 Green Terror 3.5" 
1 Fire Sevrum 3.5" 
1 Pictus Cat 3"

I guess I have WAY to many fish in here & really do not want to part with ANY but if I need to, I will. I made up my mind to remove 2 veil angels/1 Ram/1 Green terror. I had just done a 50% water change a few hours ago, checked my levels and this is what they are:

Nitrite .5
Hardness 300
Chlorine 0
Alkalinity 300
Ph 7.8
Nitrate 20
Ammonia 1-1.5

Before Water Change:

Nitrite 1 
Hardness 300 
Chlorine 0 
Alkalinity 180 
Ph 7.2 
Nitrate 80

Since I have an overstocked aquarium and running 2 Eheim 2217 Canister Filters I figure I was A Okay being overstocked, but for some reason my levels are horrible! I dont understand? Is the cause from too many fish? Even though I have 2 filters running? I wonder if removing the 4 fish from my tank will help?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

ure bio media may have need some time to catch up to the increased bioload, also WC's go a loooong way at keeping water healthy. What is your normal water change shedule and how often ore you cleaning the substrate? You may also be overfeeding how much and what do u feed?


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

Good to see you are doing the right thing for your fish. I think finding the eel a new home would go a long way for you. He is large, produces a lot of waste, and is probably not happy in a 55g Good call with the GT as he will get big and probably will not allow others to live with him. Parting with the rams are a good call as well, it is probably easier since they are so new. Your ammonia and nitrite are high because the good bacteria in your tank can not handle the bioload for one reason or another. There are many reasons why this could occur such as: adding too many fish all at once, replacing filter media and vacuuming gravel on the same day, a build up of waste in the filter and or in the gravel, dead fish or other decaying organic in the tank, simply to much waste and not enough space, etc. You should do several water changes per day until your parameters are in check. Check your filters for gunk buildup but do not change the media and only rinse gently in tank water from a water change. If you can not do many water changes today, you should add some amquel or equivalent which will detoxify the ammonia, nitrite, and nitrates. This product is by all means not a replacement for water changes and should be used only if you can not work on fixing your parameters right away. Also make sure you have plenty of water movement, adding an airstone may not be a bad idea if you have one. This would agitate the surface and help oxygenate the water. Good luck to you


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It appears from the new thread that you started that I *DID* have an answer...You just chose not to acknowledge it. All threads on this subject have now been combined.



jpn8801 said:


> Why is it that whenever people ask a question, its answered with a question? Can anybody ever give a straight answer?
> 
> I do not appreciate you calling my tank "a Mess" and its " Inappropriately stocked."
> 
> ...


All of that and not one single answer to the questions that are important for resolving your problems??? 

I asked about your ammonia reading...No response...You just started another thread to post that it was very high. So, basically, I was on the right track but you went off on a tirade instead of responding with answers.

No need in being so defensive!

Yes, I'm a moderator. I do my best to help the members here. Basically, for me, in cases like this, it's more about helping the fish, because they don't ask to be put in the circumstances they are put in.

Your stock list IS a mess, and the tank IS inappropriately stocked...No way around that...I don't know where to start because very few of these fish belong together in this size tank, period. I don't know what you're determined to keep, and what you will part with. That can be dealt with later.

_What I did know is that your water quality was problematic_ and should be addressed immediately, just from your nitrite and nitrate readings, so I ask you to check the ammonia. I also suggested that a good tank clean up may be the only thing you needed.

So, at the risk of repeating myself:



> Right now, I'd get that water cleaned up. That may be all you have to do to resolve the cysts.


Multiple water changes will be in order. Without knowing how long the tank has been in this shape (and it sounds like it's been awhile), I would be cautious with doing too much too quickly. 25% water changes 2-3 times a day until ammonia and nitrites return to zero should be a good start. I would use Prime to detoxify the ammonia in the water.

For stocking advice, post in the appropriate folders.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

ladybugzcrunch said:


> cichlidaholic was trying to be helpful but may come across as harsh. I think what he was trying to say was that this whole thing may have been brought about by stress?


Just a little FYI, ladybugzcrunch...I'm a "she". :wink:

Actually, the stress factor DID cross my mind, but I was also _concerned over the waste output of these fish in this size tank with minimal tank maintenance_, and admittedly high nitrite and nitrate readings...

But, yes, you are right...It's a high stress tank for many reasons. :thumb:


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

cichlidaholic: Oopsies. Sorry about that.    You are now on my "she" list.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

ladybugzcrunch said:


> cichlidaholic: Oopsies. Sorry about that.    You are now on my "she" list.


No problem...It happens all the time...I need to put some sort of disclaimer in my sig!


----------



## jpn8801 (Nov 4, 2008)

I just did a 2nd water change today, my parameters are:

Nitrate: 20
Nitrite: .5
Hardness: 300
Chlorine: 0
Alkalinity: 300
PH: between 7.8-8.4

I feed them a quarter size of cichlid sticks (broken up into 5 pieces) a quarter size of crisps in the morning then 2 cubes of blood worms @ night.

My water change schedule for now is 40-50% everyday until parameters under control, then maybe 30% every other day?

Tell me this, If I upgrade the tank to 100 gallons with the same set up I have now, would I be okay? Would I not have this problem?? I would use the substrate/heater/filters/plants/rocks and have to buy 2 powerheads...... I just don't want to get rid of my FISH!!!!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What's the ammonia level in the tank?

Cut back on feeding for now...At least until you get everything under control.

And I would do more than one water change a day, until you get those numbers where they need to be. You might get results quicker by doing 2 or 3 smaller water changes daily, if you have the time. Prime is also a good dechlorinator to be using right now, as it will detox ammonia. Your nitrate is good now, but the nitrite and ammonia still need to be zero! The longer the fish are exposed to these elevated levels, the more damage it can do to their internal organs.

Once you get through this crisis, post a thread over in the SA folder and get recommendations on tank size.


----------



## jpn8801 (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, the ammonia is at .5 this morning, I will do another water change sometime today and post #'s.


----------



## jpn8801 (Nov 4, 2008)

I just wanted to truly apologize to all those people that were trying to help me with this issue, here you guys were trying to help and I was a REAL Sheethead. 
SO SORRY people!

Now that I have kept fish for awhile and have done quite a bit of research, I know now (YEARS later) that the stocklist that I had was a ridiculous mess. And, you never put new fish in your main tank, hospital tank 1st.
Being a new person to the hobby then, all i thought about was hmm.. that fish looks cool... i'll get it!! Hahaha, jokes on ME!

Anyway, just re establishing contact and came across this post of mine. I am truly embarrassed and i sincerely apologize to the people of this post and the forum.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Really cool that you came back and updated the post after so much time has passed. I didn't realize this thread was started back in '09 until about halfway through reading the posts. It was a good read.

This thread gives me flashbacks to my time on simplydiscus.com forums.


----------

